# Cutting Spectracut Foil for Heat press



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I've had a roll of Spectracut foil laying around waiting for me to come up with a design to test it with. The color reminds me of a brass plate on the bottom of a door. So why not try it on a brass diving helmet? I'm planning using it for a few 'Senior 2007' designs to put on chocolate T-shirts. 

The foil has a different feel to it, it feels more like a flexible mylar than a rubbery vinyl. It has the same feel as the other glitter versions. You can feel the edges just a bit after pressing.

I used a 60 degree carbon blade, with a little more down pressure than normal. The material is almost brittle. If you don't get it cut deep enough, the edges will fray when you weed it. The mylar backing is sticky but it pulls off with no effort.

On the second pressing, the foil picked up a nice dimple affect that adds some texture and interest to the design.

The foil really reflects the light, I think you could blind someone if you are not careful. I this foil screams DIVA in a big script font.

One other observation. After cutting, before weeding, the cutlines look really cool. Just like an engraved brass plaque. I think it would look cool to use it with a thin engraver's font and not weed it. Maybe leave it in a border with scalped corners? 

Holler if you have any questions.

(The blue is SpectraCut II, I was going to use white but wanted a little less kick from the text.)


----------



## stickupkids (Feb 17, 2007)

how much does that go for a yard? looks nice .. good job


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

PM JoshEllsworth and ask him. (imprintables.com)
He was offering a special in the classifieds, I'm not sure what the current price is. He will send a sample sheet for you to play with.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Thats amazing, it gives a 3D look, it looks like u need a warning sign on it (where and when not to wear it - Bling alright!!! )


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting the closeup photo, John. It looks great!

I haven't played with any foil yet, after plastisol and ironall/jetflex, my next test will be flock. But I like the bling


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any body knows how good this product holds up to repeated washing ? I had just pressed one and it feels like the thing could easily peel off. I would be washing it after my wife prance around the office with it for the day and try to get some interest...


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

Excellent job John , Looks great , thanks for posting the photo .


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics John. I too want to find more out about this product. .... JB


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey ! Did anyone ever complete the wash cycle testing?


----------

